
What is the use of a “hello world” web benchmark? - nstj
I&#x27;ve recently started doing a little web programming and have found it hard to find a mainstream set of benchmarks for web frameworks beyond a simple 200 &quot;Hello World&quot;.  While there are a couple of prominent exceptions like TechEmpower [0] it seems strange that we&#x27;re devoid of ways to test how web applications actually perform in the &quot;real world&quot;.  Am I alone in thinking this?  Is there a trove of comparisons of JSON rendering and DB access etc which I&#x27;m completely overlooking?<p>Cheers!<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techempower.com&#x2F;benchmarks&#x2F;
======
proyb2
There are 3 type of benchmarks: Performances, Stress load and Security. You
should get a good planning on how many user will be able to access your
website and make good use of caching.

JSON can be improve with Protocol buffer, flat buffer, etc

Databases are sufficient if you don't need scaling, this works for WordPress
which makes up largest market share, your best investment is on VPS and low
latency.

